# After market Simrad bracket mount



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

I don’t have one yet but on my evo build I plan on using a balzout mount.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Balzout on my BT w/ 12inch Lowrance


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

The Balzout mount can be fit with a swivel top.
View attachment 210740
View attachment 210740
View attachment 210740
View attachment 210740


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Just picked up my EVO with the Balzout mount, still playing with it but it is cool. Adjusts for viewing anywhere on the boat.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks guys. That’s the info I needed.


----------



## woodduck (Oct 7, 2019)

Went down a similar road and got the ballzout mount. No regrets at all, it's super strong and swivels. You can turn it around and watch the fish finder while on the bow.









Depending on how you do the wiring you may want to get the through wire puck so you can run the wires under the mount.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Balzout all the way!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

My one major complaint about the Simrad is the bracket and knobs - it takes way too much backing the knobs out and force to adjust the unit. They need a better design.


----------

